# Good Luck Matt



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

For those of you that know Matt, aka Flyboy, you know that he is headed back to the desertfor a couple of months. I just met Matt a few weeks ago, but in that short time he impressed me as truly a class act. Matt hadn't been diving in years, and decided to get back in the water so he took a refresher course. He looked like he never left. Matt, you'll be in our prayers. Be safe, give em hell, and come on home and lets get some more diving done.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Call me when you get back Matt. Things should look good for a trip.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good luck Matt.

Be safe bro. Good fishing with you this week.

Chris


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

GOD speed Matt!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Stay safe and godspeed Matt, haven't me you but have heard a lot about you. Keep you head on a swivel.


----------



## talleyban (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck stay safe, keep your head down and shoot first!! Where are you going to be? If I get there soon maybe we can fish with grenades:blownaway together!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

great shooting with you this week matt. Glad you got that cherry popping fish out of the way. Now you're addicted.

Every day your gone you will remember that kill shot and dream about the next. If in question,shoot first apologize later.

SSI


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Give em hell Flyboy!!! It was good gettin out this week when you slayed em!

When you get back, the water is going to be WARM!!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

are you insinuating that it will be summer, or that you will be peeing in the water again?


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, I am counting the days till I can get back and shoot some more fish....for now though shooting haji will have to do. See ya'll in a couple more months:usaflag


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Be safe man I'm not a diver yet but maybe by the time you get back you can help breaks a newbie in..


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

When you get settled in country shoot us your APO. We can get you some goodies sent. 

God speed.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Right on, good luck buddy. Stay as safe as you can.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all your support, it makes the time away from home worth it! Generator man my address is:<P align=left>Capt. Matt Lewis<P align=left>332 AEW/CJSOAC<P align=left>Unit 11A<P align=left>APO AE 09315<P align=left>There are no fishing or diving mags for sell here so if anyone wants to send me one I will fly you flag over Iraq and bring it home to you for your troubles....appreciate all ya'll, Matt


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

God Bless Matt, stay safe, hurry home, and you are welcome on my boat anytime. I'll be proud to buy you a beer one day.


----------

